# Aussie Elapid's



## green (Feb 24, 2009)

First of i have no clue what DWA stands for but i know it has something to do with Elapids so i think this post is in the approppate area. if not can you let me know.
Close to 7 weeks ago me and a few mates left for a herping trip covering the NT and QLD Australia, we are all from SouthEast QLD and these are afew Elapids we found, i will upload all the rest and outhers on a seperate thread another day,
Hope you enyoy.
First of a few Brown snakes,
Pseudonaja mengdeni









Pseudonaja aspidorhyncha









Pseudonaja nuchalis










And some black snakes
Windorah, Mulga snake or King brown









Alice springs









St George









Red belly black snake









Spotted black snake









Pseudechis weigeli









And death adders, and outhers


Northern Death adder,









Common death adder

















Centeralian Bandy Bandy









Dwyers snake









Black strpied snake









Northern shovel-nose snake









I have alot more pictures and info on all these snakes but unfortuntly i dont get much time on the internet so any questions ect ect just ask and i'll get back to you when i can 
Can people also reframe from useing these pictures for personal use (stealing) it would be much appreached.
Shane


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Some great images thanks for the post, our recent trip was great but the only Mulga's we found were the flat road versions!


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

P. mengdeni - nice, I hear one found its way to the press a few weeks back  We found P. nuchalis on the Barkly road just over 2 weeks ago, and it looked so different.. eyes etc... great find though.

Nice photos.

Dave


----------



## green (Feb 24, 2009)

about 80% of the mulgas we found were DOR, and around 10 alive great snakes to photograph,


slippery42 said:


> Some great images thanks for the post, our recent trip was great but the only Mulga's we found were the flat road versions!


pythondave82.
Cheers for the comment, we were alittle anoyed we could only come accross the 'dull' form of Pseudonaja mengdeni we also found quite afew DOR 

Shane


----------



## JohnR (Jan 1, 2010)

Awesome pic's mate, sounds like a successful road trip 

John


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Amazing pics/amazing snakes!

Thanks for sharing!


FYI...


'DWA' stands for 'Dangerous Wild Animals'. This is because in the UK we have a Dangerous Wild Animals Act that means certain animals can only be kept if you have a 'DWAL' (Dangerous Wild Animals License). In some areas it is relatively straight forward to get, in other areas practically impossible (as the local authority effectively decides on what is required to gain your license (and how much they charge you for it!).

Many animals are on the list (including all elapids and vipers) (full list of animals - http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf )


----------



## green (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you very much for that, clears that up...
but did notice a spelling or personal error in that link, 

Certain front-fanged venomous snakes including cobras, coral snakes, kraits, mambas, whipsnakes and all Australian poisonous snakes (including the death adders).​​ 
No Australian snakes are poisonous,
sorry i'm very perstictity

Shane


bothrops said:


> Amazing pics/amazing snakes!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> ...


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

green said:


> Thank you very much for that, clears that up...
> but did notice a spelling or personal error in that link,
> 
> Certain front-fanged venomous snakes including cobras, coral snakes, kraits, mambas, whipsnakes and all Australian poisonous snakes (including the death adders). ​
> ...


I 100% agree Shane. Unfortunately like most things to do with the government, these things are usually written by people that have don't have a clue about what they are writting the rules about!:bash:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

green said:


> Thank you very much for that, clears that up...
> but did notice a spelling or personal error in that link,
> 
> Certain front-fanged venomous snakes including cobras, coral snakes, kraits, mambas, whipsnakes and all Australian poisonous snakes (including the death adders).​​
> ...


I've read that list before, can't believe I missed it, nah they aren't poisonous just venomous.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

You Aussies are pretty lucky with your wildlife!


----------



## green (Feb 24, 2009)

To Bad one .001% rely cares tho.. 
but i find myself very licky liveing where I am,
Cheers
Shane


_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> You Aussies are pretty lucky with your wildlife!


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

green said:


> To Bad one .001% rely cares tho..
> but i find myself very licky liveing where I am,
> Cheers
> Shane



Oh if i could swap places with you, i'd be on the next plane! You guys get nice weather most of the time too! 

And most of us are on this site because we like keeping reptiles/inverts etc, and you guys have them living wild...


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

Some spectacular photos of some specky animals.

I will however argue that all Aussie Elapids are in fact by definition poisonous and that the use of either description, venomous or poisonous is acceptable. The word venom comes from the Latin venenum which means poison, and when we use the word venom in relation to snakes we are referring to the poisonous substance (venom) injected via the animals fangs.


----------

